# Raise the Titanic



## Bay7

Here's my Raise the titanic dio from the movie.

It's made from the bow of the 1/350th kit - the stern is being turned into a sinking dio.

The sunlight really brings the froth alive which tended to look a bit yellow under bulb light.

It did have water pouring from the sides but I took it off as it looked out of scale.

Mike


----------



## beck

looks really good . great work with the water . 
hb


----------



## Dave Hussey

Yes nice work indeed - a worthy challenger to our venerable John P!!!


Huzz


----------



## Bay7

Hey, thanks for that!


John P's Seaview Dio inspired me to do sea based models - I've been looking ever since for a similar model to create. I tried to recreate the water effects of John's Dio but they looked naff - got quite a way to go yet!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## John P

WOW!! 

If only it were true, eh?


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Fantastic Work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass

Incredible! Very realistic waves and water!


----------



## NUM11BLADE

Watch your step out on that deck Bay7, theres a ship sinking in one spot!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

You guys kill me! Great work. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Poseidon

Forget the water (which looks great, by the way), I like how you painted the ship. It looks like it did from the movie. It has that muddy look to it that fits the scale. Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks

Whoa! Awesome work, dude! Most impressive! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Bay7

Poseidon said:


> Forget the water (which looks great, by the way), I like how you painted the ship. It looks like it did from the movie. It has that muddy look to it that fits the scale. Well done! :thumbsup:


 Cheers,

It's just plain old acrylic paint with a sprinkling of scenic snow (while it was still wet).

There's a lot of trial and error with this kit. The froam was made from PU glue. I was using it to strengthen the plastic sheet that made up the base when I noticed how it bubbled and foamed after 10 mins or so - and thought it'd be perfect for my frothy water!

I'm toying with building the full ship in waterline to dipict her as she was when she had reached the surface.

Thanks for the compliments guy's!

Mike


----------



## xsavoie

Holy cow!And in 1/350th scale you say.Simply incredible.The only thing that would improve it would be a bigger seascape diorama with a smaller ship near by in the same scale in order to really appreciate the scale of the TITANIC.


----------



## Night-Owl

Outstanding work Bay7! Extra kudos on the water!


----------



## heiki

Where's the minisub that was trapped on the foredeck?


----------



## SJF

Damn, Mike, that is impressive work! I feel like I'm watching a scene from the movie. Great job. :thumbsup: 

Sean

http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/


----------



## JGG1701

Hey THAT'S GREAT WORK !!! :thumbsup: 
Have you ever thought about doing Star Trek 4 where The Bird Of Prey lands in San Francisco Bay ?


----------



## Bay7

Thanks for the compliments!!


I've been toying with the Bird of prey/trawler dio!

I did have the Warp 27" wing span model http://www.frontiermodels.co.uk/Star_Trek_KLINGON_BIRD_OF_PREY_Resin_Kit.htm
but sold it when I lost my job a few years ago - it's soooo big it takes up loads of room but the ERTL one is too inaccurate and the only other one I could find is too small at 9".

I'm thinking of doing the entire RTT on the surface - I have another 1/350 titanic and it seems so much more interesting than building it out of the box!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Pygar

Either that or the Ghostbusters II "It just arrived" scene would be nice...


----------



## starmanmm

Bay 7, I'm late on this, but nicely done!:thumbsup: What is PU Glue? Poly Ureathane Glue? Where did you get it?


----------



## Bay7

starmanmm said:


> Bay 7, I'm late on this, but nicely done!:thumbsup: What is PU Glue? Poly Ureathane Glue? Where did you get it?


That's right polyurethane glue- I think it's made for gluing wood. Originally I got it from screwfix here in the UK but they don't seem to sell it now.

It's characteristic of foaming is/was listed on the product itself and is mentioned in this article on this site http://www.popularwoodworking.com/features/fea.asp?id=1064

about 1/2 way down going on about if it fills gaps or not.

Although the overall effect looks quite nice, I'm not sure if it's in scale with the ship - it might look better for frothy water on larger scaled figure/kits - at a stretch 1/35 but perhaps best for larger figures at 1/8 etc.

Mike


----------



## jay_barnes

Beautiful job on the Titanic! Really enjoyed looking at the pics!


----------



## Bay7

and now, the other end!


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1161281#post1161281


----------



## stretchdog

Thats just AWESOME!!


----------



## scotpens

John P said:


> WOW!! If only it were true, eh?


Well, the idea of raising the ship did seem just barely plausible . . . that is, until the wreck was actually discovered . . . in pieces!

Looks real nice. Awesome work with the water effect.


----------

